# Spicy Boiled Peanut Recipes?



## boggs187 (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone got any for a crock pot?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I dont but there used to be a guy that sold peanuts by the vegetable stand out by the winn dixie near perdido that had some cajun peanuts that was out of this world . They were mega hot , but the flavor was killer. I wish he was still around.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

* Mouth Watering Cajun Boiled Peanuts *

Mouth Watering Cajun Boiled Peanuts

* Mouth Watering Cajun Boiled Peanuts *

Cajun Boiled Peanuts


5 Pounds Raw Green Peanuts
8 Jalapeno Peppers
3 Lemons
2 Medium Onions
2 Bell Peppers, any color
3 Tbsp Chili Powder
3 Tbsp Cayenne Pepper
1/3 Cup Zatarains Crab Boil
1/3 Cup Garlic Powder
1/3 Cup Rock Salt
 
You will need a large pot for this recipe. Use fresh produce, ie, whole raw jalapenos, seeds and all, whole lemons instead of juice, no powdered onions, etc.

Wash and coarsely slice all produce. Add all ingredients to pot. Cover with several inches of water. Boil for three hours, checking periodically to ensure peanuts are still covered with water. Do not let water level drop below top of peanuts. If needed, add water.

Let cool several hours at a minimum before eating. Peanuts will absorb flavor as they cool. For maximum flavor, wait 24 hours


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Crab boil. The spicy powdered kind. Easy and the best.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have never heard of boiling peanuts for 3 hours. You must be using dry peanuts. I use green peanuts and boil until cooked, maybe 30 minutes or a little more. Might vary a little depending on taste and texture. I let them soak for maybe an hour after cooking/ Boil them 3 hours and they would be mush, but I suppose some like them that way. 

Interesting recipe though.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

A bunch of salt and a little bit of that liquid crab boil and low boil for an hour or until about done then let them sit for another hour to let cool and soak.


----------



## Rockntroll (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Have never heard of boiling peanuts for 3 hours. You must be using dry peanuts. I use green peanuts and boil until cooked, maybe 30 minutes or a little more. Might vary a little depending on taste and texture. I let them soak for maybe an hour after cooking/ Boil them 3 hours and they would be mush, but I suppose some like them that way.
> 
> Interesting recipe though.


Your right. Fresh Green peanuts would be mush if boiled for 3 hours. Must be dried


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

1. Buy them in a can at walmart

2. heat up in pot


----------



## putterspitt (Dec 31, 2010)

it takes about 8 hours to boil 25 lb of nuts


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

just pm wade.."downtime2" on here for a recipe or "how to"...the farmer guy is still out here just before the bridge to perdido key and has peanuts...


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Big B said:


> I dont but there used to be a guy that sold peanuts by the vegetable stand out by the winn dixie near perdido that had some cajun peanuts that was out of this world . They were mega hot , but the flavor was killer. I wish he was still around.


I visit that guy weekly, those are the best peanuts hands down!


----------

